# Grado L-Cushions vs G-Cushions



## Gyeg69

Hey guys I'm new here and I decided to join cause I just bought some Grado SR80i's. So far I am really diggin them, but my only complaint besides the shotty build quality are the cushions. They get pretty annoying. I was wondering which cushions I should replace the stock ones with? There seems to be a 20 dollar difference between them and I want to make the right choice.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Brooko

In my experience - virtually all the Grado pads (apart from the Jumbos) will end up giving you some discomfort after extended listening.  You do get used to it - if you love the Grado house signature, you learn to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Just in case you haven't seen it - this might help a little:
http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-pad-choices-and-mods
   
  Oh - and you're likely to get a lot of different responses - as comfort and sound tends to be a very personal thing.  I've tried all of the pads with my MS1is (very similar to your SR80i) - and my thoughts:
   
  S-cush (comfies) that came with the grados - I personally found them scratchy and uncomfortable.
  Senn 414 - softer than the comfies, better after washing with a mild fabric softener.
  TTVJ flats - I still found them uncomfortable after extended listening - but they do indeed add bass without changing the mid-range too much.
  L-cush (bowls) - my pads of choice.  Still can only listen to them for 2-3 hours, then ears get sore - but best sounding and, for me, more comfortable than most fo the other options.
  G-cush (jumbos) - the most comfortable because they are completely over ear.  They increase sound-stage, but reduce bass, and give a boost (or at least change) the upper treble.  Bass became quite thin and the highs became very hot and tizzy.  Not a great sonic experience.
   
  I would suggest you do what I did though, and at some stage, buy most of them because the only way you'll know is to compare.  I ended up reselling the ones I didn't like.  Usually you'll find someone else around who's doing the same thing you are and wanting to try new pads - so the loss shouldn't be too much.
   
  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Gyeg69

Alrighty I seem to get the picture, I am leaning towards the L-cushions. The problem with the S-cushions was the scratchiness so hopefully that will fix it. I am probably first gonna mod them with the quarter and see how that goes. Thanks for the help dude I appreciate it!


----------

